# Intel core i5 1500k Luftkühler?



## HoanB (23. Januar 2012)

*Intel core i5 1500k Luftkühler?*

Hallo ich suche einen besserren Luftkühler als den standart Kühler von Intel,weil ich auch nacher übertakten wollte.

Meine Daten die wichtig für die Kühlerwahl sein könnten:

Gehäuse:Coolermaster Haf 912 plus
Mainboard: Gigabyte Gigabyte Z68AP-d3


Danke schon mal in foraus?

MFG Noah


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Intel core i5 1500k Luftkühler?*

Was willst du denn ausgeben?
Momentan wäre der Scythe Mine 2 P/L-mäßig zu empfehlen!


----------



## HoanB (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Intel core i5 1500k Luftkühler?*

Eigendlich egal darf aber nicht in den drei stelliegen bereich gehen!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Intel core i5 1500k Luftkühler?*

Bei dem Gehäuse dürfte auch der Thermalright Macho 02 passen, ansonsten vielleicht auch den EKL Brocken oder der Scythe Mugen II / III. Ist auch die Frage wie man gehen möchte beim übertakten.


----------



## TFTP100 (23. Januar 2012)

Bis 100 geht eig alles von scythe mugen 2/3 über hr02 macho und noctua dh14/ be dark rock pro/phanteks/ silver arrow zu h80 mit andern lüftern


----------



## Colonia (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Intel core i5 1500k Luftkühler?*

Hi,
ich habe den gleichen Prozessor, das gleiche Gehäuse und den Thermalright HR02 Macho als CPU Kühler. Die  Temperaturen unter Last sind max. 45°C bei ca. 21°C Raumtemperatur. Übertaktungspotential hast du auch noch. Der Macho passt ohne Probleme ins Gehäuse. Wenn du stärker übertakten möchtest, dann schau dir mal den Thermalright Silver Arrow (Sockel 1366/1155/1156/775/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at EU oder den EKL Alpenföhn K2 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000057) | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## facehugger (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Intel core i5 1500k Luftkühler?*

Der Macho ist wohl die "eilegende Wollmilchsau" unter den CPU-Kühlern aktuell und zudem stimmt die P/L Außerdem passt er problemlos in`s geräumige HAF912... Also schlag zu!

Gruß


----------



## ile (23. Januar 2012)

facehugger schrieb:
			
		

> Der Macho ist wohl die "eilegende Wollmilchsau" unter den CPU-Kühlern aktuell und zudem stimmt die P/L Außerdem passt er problemlos in`s geräumige HAF912... Also schlag zu!
> 
> Gruß



Es ist mit Sicherheit ein sehr attraktiver Kühler, ihn aber derartig in den Himmel zu loben, finde ich etwas übertrieben. Ich liebe Kühler wie den Archon oder Himalaya, die einem uneingeschränkten Zugriff auf die RAMs lassen, ohne nennenswert schlechter zu kühlen, das ist mMn ein Aspekt, den man nicht unter den Tisch fallen lassen sollte...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Intel core i5 1500k Luftkühler?*



ile schrieb:


> Es ist mit Sicherheit ein sehr attraktiver Kühler, ihn aber derartig in den Himmel zu loben, finde ich etwas übertrieben. Ich liebe Kühler wie den Archon oder Himalaya, die einem uneingeschränkten Zugriff auf die RAMs lassen, ohne nennenswert schlechter zu kühlen, das ist mMn ein Aspekt, den man nicht unter den Tisch fallen lassen sollte...



Da hast du wahr, aber so etwas interessiert die meisten kaum, ich nutze sogar meinen  ca 3,5 Jahre alten Xigmatek ohne Probleme bei max 54°C


----------



## GeRm4nY1991 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Intel core i5 1500k Luftkühler?*

Versuchs doch mit wakü oder ?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Intel core i5 1500k Luftkühler?*

ich fahre zzt sehr gut mit dem CM V8, ist ein bisschen teuer, sieht aber auch klasse aus.


----------



## GeRm4nY1991 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Intel core i5 1500k Luftkühler?*

Be Quiet! Dark Rock
ist auch ganz gut


----------



## elohim (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Intel core i5 1500k Luftkühler?*



ile schrieb:


> Es ist mit Sicherheit ein sehr attraktiver Kühler, ihn aber derartig in den Himmel zu loben, finde ich etwas übertrieben. Ich liebe Kühler wie den Archon oder Himalaya, die einem uneingeschränkten Zugriff auf die RAMs lassen, ohne nennenswert schlechter zu kühlen, das ist mMn ein Aspekt, den man nicht unter den Tisch fallen lassen sollte...


 
nur das der HR-02 genausoviel Platz in Richtung RAM lässt 



@HoanB

wenns P/L mässig Top sein soll:

Mine 2
HR-02
Coolink Corator


die reichen auch alle dicke für ordentlich OC Potential


wenns aber High End sein soll:

Thermalright Silver Arrow
Thermalright Archon Rev A Two fan Bundle
Noctua NH-D14
Alpenföhn K2 
Prolimatech Genesis
Phanteks
NZXT HAvik 140


----------



## Raketenjoint (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Intel core i5 1500k Luftkühler?*

Nimm den Macho. Mit dem wirst du nichts falsch machen. Ich habe ihn momentan und bin sehr zufrieden mit ihm. Und P/L ist im dunkelgrünen Bereich. Er sollte für dich reichen: Leise, kühl, günstig, semipassiv möglich, overclockin tauglich aber sperrig.


----------



## HoanB (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Intel core i5 1500k Luftkühler?*

Wenn ich wakü nehmen würde würde ich natürlich auch mehr als 100 Euro ausgeben,wiel ich diese kommpakten waküs nicht mag.

Bei Luftkühlung ist ja  bei mir klaube ich das problem mit dem Ram,ich habe den G.Skill 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Intel core i5 1500k Luftkühler?*



HoanB schrieb:


> Wenn ich wakü nehmen würde würde ich natürlich auch mehr als 100 Euro ausgeben,wiel ich diese kommpakten waküs nicht mag.
> 
> Bei Luftkühlung ist ja bei mir klaube ich das problem mit dem Ram,ich habe den G.Skill 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit.



Lass mich raten die Hahnenkamm - Edition , aber es gäbe genug schlanke Versionen wie zb den Archon oder True Spirit


----------



## lisstigelurch (23. Januar 2012)

Also ich habe die G.skill ripjaws und da is genug Platz zu meinem cooler Master V8. Mein i7 geht bei bf3 nicht über 45grad. Kann diesen lüfter sehr empfehlen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Intel core i5 1500k Luftkühler?*

Meine Vengeance passen auch gut unter meinen V8


----------



## elohim (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Intel core i5 1500k Luftkühler?*

Der CM V8 mag ja seinen Job tun, aber deswegen muss man den ja nicht gleich empfehlen  Da gibts ne ganze Reihe halb so teure Kühler die besser bzw leiser sind...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Intel core i5 1500k Luftkühler?*



elohim schrieb:


> Der CM V8 mag ja seinen Job tun, aber deswegen muss man den ja nicht gleich empfehlen  Da gibts ne ganze Reihe halb so teure Kühler die besser bzw leiser sind...



Jepp für die Kohle würde ich auch lieber einen renomierten Anbieter wählen, sogar diese Xigmatek Modelle würden reichen


----------



## elohim (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Intel core i5 1500k Luftkühler?*

joa, die Xigmateks sind auch sehr ordentlich, wobei auch Cooler Master sehr gute und preislich attraktive Kühler anbietet, ausser eben der V-Serie.


----------



## HoanB (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Intel core i5 1500k Luftkühler?*

Was ist eigendlich mit diesem Kühler FrioOCK?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Intel core i5 1500k Luftkühler?*

Afaik ist das ein Prolimatech Megahelms mit einer bunten Plastikhülle um einen Austausch gegen leise Lüfter unmöglich zu machen.
Ich würde daher das "Orginal" nehmen:
News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE
+
News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE
oder
News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE


----------



## HoanB (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Intel core i5 1500k Luftkühler?*

Welcher Kühler ist besser?

1.Thermalright Silver Arrow
2.Thermalright Archon Rev A Two fan Bundle
3.oder die idea von *Hansvonwurst*


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Intel core i5 1500k Luftkühler?*

 Archon und Silver Arrow tun sich kaum was.
Und der Megahelms wird auch nicht sonderlich besser sein, daher aufgrund des Preises und der Kompartibiltät:
Archon Rev. A
Du kannst anstelle des Two-Fan Bundles auch den normalen Archon + News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE kaufen!


----------



## HoanB (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Intel core i5 1500k Luftkühler?*

Ok,ich habe mir jetzt überlegt das ich von 3,2 GHZ auf erstmal bis 3,5-3,7 GHZ Takten möchte.Gib es daher einen anderen Küler zu empfehlen der vielleicht günstiger ist?


----------



## ich558 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Intel core i5 1500k Luftkühler?*

Der 2500k hat doch 3,3 standart und mit Turbo 3,8 von daher würde eine übertaktung auf 3,8 Ghz gar nichts nutzen. Der einzige Unterscheid wäre dann er läuft, selbst wenn die Leistung nicht benötigt wird, auch mit 3,8 und nicht mehr im Sparmodus oder? 

BTW:
Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach dem Kühler für den 2500k. Momentan habe ich den Akasa Nero von meinem alten 775 Board da diese auf dem AsRock Extrem 3 Gen 3 auch passt jedoch schräg sitzt. Ich möchte jedoch einen der gerade draufsitz d.h. speziell für 1155 zugeschnitten ist und unter 40€ ist. Sind das die oben genannten?


----------



## HoanB (22. Februar 2012)

Wüste ich gerade nicht mit dem 3,3GHZ und dem Turbo modus  !
Dann würde doch auch gut der Mugen3 in der PCGH Edition wohl ausreichen oder?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Intel core i5 1500k Luftkühler?*

Der Mugen 3 reicht locker, wen etwas Platz im Gehäuse ist auch der Thermalright Macho oder einfach nur den Xigmatek Gaia / Aegir. Hatte alle schon drauf ( bei Xigmatek war es allerdings der alte HDT 1283 / 1284C Achilles ). Im Schnitt Idle ca 30°C und unter Last ca 56°C


----------



## True Monkey (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Intel core i5 1500k Luftkühler?*



> Der 2500k hat doch 3,3 standart und mit Turbo 3,8 von daher würde eine übertaktung auf 3,8 Ghz gar nichts nutzen. Der einzige Unterscheid wäre dann er läuft, selbst wenn die Leistung nicht benötigt wird, auch mit 3,8 und nicht mehr im Sparmodus oder?


 
Nur mal kurz zur Erklärung ....

Turbo von 3,8ghz bedeutet das nur* ein* kern belastet ist und dann geht 3,8ghz.
Bei einer Anwendung die alle Kerne nutzt ist der höhste Turbo takt 3,4ghz.

Wird ein Rechner auf 3,8 ghz übertaktet bedeutet das das 3,8ghz mit allen kernen funzt.

Und das ist schon ein Unterschied


----------



## ich558 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Intel core i5 1500k Luftkühler?*

Soso wieder was gelernt danke  Aber so gesehen ist der Turbo doch eher ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein weil die 400Mhz merkt doch keiner in Games?

Ich denke meine Wahl ist so eben auf den Mugen 3 gefallen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Intel core i5 1500k Luftkühler?*

Der Mugen II Rev.B soll ja noch eine Idee leiser sein


----------



## HoanB (22. Februar 2012)

Gibt es eigentlich beim Xigmatek Gaia / Aegir Vorteile bei der CPU,weil ja die Heatpipes die CPU direckt berühren Wärmeleitpaste natürlich noch dazwischen!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Intel core i5 1500k Luftkühler?*

Ich denke mal mittlerweile das es nicht mehr viel ausmacht, Ich hatte die Kühler ja schon wo die auf den Markt kamen. Den Scythe hatte ich nur kurz drauf da er mir zu laut war, und jetzt ist der Macho drauf und ich merke quasi keinen Unterschied. Was ich bei Xigmatek besser finde ist die Entkopplung der Lüfter per Gummistifte, was auch nicht so fummelig ist bei der Montage des Lüfters.


----------



## HoanB (22. Februar 2012)

Scythe ist doch nur die Marke oder ihre ich mich da?


----------



## Colonia (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Intel core i5 1500k Luftkühler?*



HoanB schrieb:


> Scythe ist doch nur die Marke oder ihre ich mich da?


 
Scythe ist die Marke und Mugen 2 die Bezeichnung


----------



## HoanB (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Intel core i5 1500k Luftkühler?*

Was würdet ihr den von den Scythe Mine 2 so halten?Finde den Aufbau recht gut.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Intel core i5 1500k Luftkühler?*

Für den derzeitigen Preis ist der ziemlich OK!
Ich hab meinen noch für 25 inkl. neu geschossen...


----------



## HoanB (23. Februar 2012)

Könnte man dann auch bei dem Kühler (


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Intel core i5 1500k Luftkühler?*



HoanB schrieb:


> Könnte man dann auch bei dem Kühler (


 
Sprich dich aus.
Meine Glaskugel ist kaputt!


----------



## HoanB (23. Februar 2012)

HoanB schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte man dann auch bei dem Kühler (



Dower iPod egal ich wollte schreiben: 
1.Hat noch jemand jetzt einen vorschlag eines Kühlers der noch nicht genant wurde?

2.Welcher ist besser der Scythe Mine 2 oder der Macho?


----------



## Colonia (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Intel core i5 1500k Luftkühler?*

Du machst mit beiden Kühlern nichts verkehrt. Der Macho kostet etwas mehr als der Mine 2. Im Endeffekt musst du wissen welchen Kühler du nimmst. Solange du nicht extrem Übertaktest wirst du mM nach keine deutlichen Unterschiede merken.


----------



## HoanB (25. Februar 2012)

Wenn ich mich entscheiden müste zwischen den Macho und den Mine 2 dann würde ich den Macho nehmen.Bleibt jetzt nur noch die Frage ob es Probleme mit meinen RAM gibt!


----------



## Newbie1 (25. Februar 2012)

Ausmessen? Vllt abschätzen?


----------



## Raketenjoint (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Intel core i5 1500k Luftkühler?*

Da kann ich helfen. Ich habe das P67 Extreme 6 von Asrock. Ich habe die Arbeitsspeicher auf den äußeren Bänken platziert. Auf den inneren würde es auch funktionieren, wenn die Lüfterklammern nicht im Weg wären. Das könnte man lösen, wenn man den Lüfter auf der anderen Seite anbringt. Aber so wie jetzt habe ich noch 17 cm Luft nach oben. Die Ausrichtung nach oben habe ich noch nicht probiert. Wenn du willst, kann ich noch ein Foto machen und es hier posten. Der Macho war für mich auf jeden Fall die richtige Lösung. Leise, günstig, groß. Die Lüfterfarbe ist gewöhnungsbedürftig.
Ich habe außerdem auch den i5 2500K (du: i5 1500K?). Im Leerlauf schalte ich die Lüfter komplett aus.


----------



## True Monkey (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Intel core i5 1500k Luftkühler?*



> Ich habe die Arbeitsspeicher auf den äußeren Bänken platziert


 
Und auf dual Channel verzichtet 
Für Dual channel endweder slot 1+3 oder 2+4 ...in 3+4 laufen die rams nur im single Channel 

Ich empfehle mal den Dark Rock Pro deshalb ........




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HoanB (26. Februar 2012)

@Raketenjoint 
1.Ja ich habe den Intel Core I5!
2.Könntes ein Bild mit dem Ram und dem Kühler machen?

@TrueMonkey
Ich glaube mit dem Kühler den du vorgeschlagen hast hätte ich Probleme,weil ich ja dieses Ram habe G.Skill 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit
der ja hohe Heatspreader hat!


----------



## mrfloppy (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Intel core i5 1500k Luftkühler?*

mit welchen lüftern beim dark rock pro, original oder neue lüfter mit mehr druck???


----------



## HoanB (26. Februar 2012)

Was macht das den für ein Unterschied beim Platz des Rams?


----------



## mrfloppy (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Intel core i5 1500k Luftkühler?*

geht nur darum ob die kühlleistung beim dark rock pro mit anderen lüftern die mehr druck haben noch weitaus gesteigert werden kann oder ob es sich nicht bemerkbar macht und man die original lüfter drauf lassen kann


----------



## biohaufen (26. Februar 2012)

mrfloppy schrieb:
			
		

> geht nur darum ob die kühlleistung beim dark rock pro mit anderen lüftern die mehr druck haben noch weitaus gesteigert werden kann oder ob es sich nicht bemerkbar macht und man die original lüfter drauf lassen kann



Ich denke das sich das bemerkbar machen würde, denn die Standart Lüfter auf dem Be quiet sind grauenhaft! Auf 1700 RPM viel zu laut und auf 700 RPM zu schwach, ich werde an meinem Dark Rock Pro Enermax T.B. Silence oder t.b Apollish montieren !


----------



## mrfloppy (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Intel core i5 1500k Luftkühler?*

naja , hab hier noch 2 coolermaster sickleflow rumfliegen mit 2000 rpm, ob das großen unterschied machen würde, ausser das die lauter sind als die standard lüfter! aber die hätten halt mehr druck als die die beim dark pro dabei sind

coolermaster sickleflow                                                                                                                                                                                                                           standard lüfter beim dark pro

*Geschwindigkeit (U/min)*                                         2000U/Min ± 10%                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            
*Luftdruck (mmH2O)*                                         2,94mm H2O                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           
*Geräuschpegel (dB-A)*                                         19dB(A)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      Luftdruck (mm/H2O)2,1
*Fördermenge (CFM)*                                         69,69CFM

                                                                                                                                                                                                                             standard lüfter beim dark pro

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                Luftfördervolumen (m³/h)- (CFM)97,3 - 57,2                                                                                                                                               
Luftdruck (mm/H2O)2,1
*Fördermenge (CFM)*                                         69,69CFM                                                                          

glaub werd den mal bestellen, wird mit sicherheit weitaus besser kühlen als mein brocken !??! nur wenn ich mir bilder vom dark pro ansehe, hab ich die befürchtung das andere lüfter garnicht zu montieren gehen , da die klammern ja nur auf be quit ausgelegt sind und für andere lüfter zu kurz sein werden, da liegen die befestigungslöcher ja mittig des lüfter rahmens


----------



## biohaufen (26. Februar 2012)

Richtig !


----------



## Raketenjoint (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Intel core i5 1500k Luftkühler?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




True Monkey schrieb:


> Und auf dual Channel verzichtet
> Für Dual channel endweder slot 1+3 oder 2+4 ...in 3+4 laufen die rams nur im single Channel
> 
> Ich empfehle mal den Dark Rock Pro deshalb ........
> ...


 Ich hab mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt. Sie liegen auf den Bänken 2+4. Vielleicht sollte ich mal ein Foto machen. Und ohne dem Lüfter auf dieser Seite hätten sie auch locker in 1+3 gepasst.
Meiner Meinung nach ist der Dark Rock Pro zu teuer für die Leistung.

EDIT: So jetzt habe ich das Kabel für die Kamera gefunden. Der Ram sitzt auf den weißen Bänken.


----------



## mrfloppy (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Intel core i5 1500k Luftkühler?*

sehe ich auch so, zudem hat der thermalright silver arrow weitaus besser abgeschnitten und ist günstiger ! test ist leider schon was länger her und da wurde der als vermutlich bester luftkühler angepriesen, ist nur die frage ob dies immernoch so ist


----------



## Raketenjoint (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Intel core i5 1500k Luftkühler?*

fragt sich jetzt nur ob der silver arrow:
-kleiner
-leistungsfähiger
-günstiger
ist als der Macho. Ich war von ihm auch begeistert, aber damals gab es ihn kaum noch. Jetzt geht es ja wieder. Aber 2 Lüfter? Das wird sicher lauter sein. Außerdem lassen sich in den Lüfterklemmen so gut wie alle Lüfter befestigen, die diese Bohrungen haben.


----------



## HoanB (26. Februar 2012)

Den Macho werde ich nicht nehmen,weil der mir zu groß ist!
Was haltet ihr stattdessen vom Alpenföhn Himalaya den so?


----------



## Braineater (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Intel core i5 1500k Luftkühler?*

Ich würde dir den True Spirit 140 empfehlen. Ist platzsparender als der HR-02 und kühlt noch etwas besser


----------

